# Paul George



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Fans old enough to remember the early 2000's for the Pacers, has Paul George turned into what you thought we were going to get out of Jon Bender? 

I came on the realization yesterday while watching. An huge athletic 2 guard who can shoot the lights out, or slash and drive to the rim. I had to wait 10 year, but what hes doing right now is what I always wanted out of Bender.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

He's a scrub. Dump him on the C's, they have draft picks to trade.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well you're not the kind of guy to lie, so maybe we'll do that.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm really interested to see how his game has progressed and will continue to progress, (as I mentioned in the other thread) and seeing as R-Star is probably the only person here that's caught both Pacer games I'm curious to see what you think of him so far.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Impressed. In the first game he was driving to the net, drawing fouls, looking fearless. The second game he was lights out for the first 3 quarters. For the most part hes been solid on D for both games, and has done well the times hes run the offense. 

He is a lot more confident this year and getting more chances. He should be taking over Grangers spot as main scorer on the team soon, if Granger allows it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Is he starting at the two guard for you guys? I always thought he'd be better suited at the three, but then again I've seen him play all of like six times.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Is he starting at the two guard for you guys? I always thought he'd be better suited at the three, but then again I've seen him play all of like six times.


Granger is our 3, so George starts at 2. He gets time at the 3 when Granger is out, but fits fine into the 2 slot even though hes so tall and lanky. 

Think of a young TMac lite.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Well you're not the kind of guy to lie, so maybe we'll do that.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


Well played


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

All I know is that I saw enough in last years playoffs and the preseason this year to draft him on my money-league fantasy basketball team... I'm hopeful that he'll contribute on both ends this year from that perspective. As a Bulls fan, I suspect he'll be annoying me for more than a few years to come.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Huge fan of the kid. Definitely a future all-star in my opinion.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dornado said:


> All I know is that I saw enough in last years playoffs and the preseason this year to draft him on my money-league fantasy basketball team... I'm hopeful that he'll contribute on both ends this year from that perspective. As a Bulls fan, I suspect he'll be annoying me for more than a few years to come.


Did the same, drafted him in my fantasy basketball league. Hoping he has a big year from that perspective and from a personal one, I liked him coming out of the draft.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I also caught both Pacers games. George is a much improved player. I'm excited to see just how good this Indy team can be.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

What happened tonight?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star lied to me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Didn't get to see the game. Looks like he had a rough night last night going 0-4. Hes young so this will happen. Hopefully he can bounce back next game to his normal self. 

Not sure if he was just getting locked down, which I doubt since it was Cleveland, or if he just had a bad night.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Watched the first two games and caught bits and pieces of last night's game but mostly just the end. Pretty sure his shot was off tonight. He was benched with two fouls early on and George Hill came in to have a great game. Just couldn't find his rythm, he'll be fine.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Last night: 21 pts, 8/10 shooting, 5/5 3pt

Move out of the way Danny, no threes for you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Didn't get to see. I've been too tired after work to stick around and watch on my ipad, and the hardly ever televise any games. Wish I had internet in the shack where I sleep and I'd be fine.


----------

